# Problem nach Chapter II update



## Flecto (15. September 2009)

Hi ich hab folgendes Problem,

immer wenn ich Runes of Magic starten will steht da:
 Der Prozedureinsprungpunkt "SetString" wurde in der DLL " CrashRpt.dll" nicht gefunden. 
kann mir da einer von euch weiter helfen?


----------



## antjest1706 (15. September 2009)

das selbe Problem hab ich auch hab nun mal Rom deinstalliert und neu installiert lass dich gleich wissen ob es was bringt- wenn dann liegt es möglichweise daran das die neue version sich mit  den Add On´s nicht versteht ..


----------



## PSlayer (15. September 2009)

antjest1706 schrieb:


> das selbe Problem hab ich auch hab nun mal Rom deinstalliert und neu installiert lass dich gleich wissen ob es was bringt- wenn dann liegt es möglichweise daran das die neue version sich mit den Add On´s nicht versteht ..



Das Problem sollte sich eigentlich ganz einfach lösen indem jemand bei dem alle funktioniert die CrashRpt.dll hier zum download anbietet.

Ich hab das selbe Problem und hab keine Lust auf Neuinstallation.


----------



## Wantedchief (15. September 2009)

selbes prob. hier..... das einfach nie etwas beim 1 mal geht bei RoM eigentlich peinlich oder??


----------



## Angelsonic1901 (15. September 2009)

Ja ja. Es ist wirklich schade, dass so ein schönes Spiel in so unfähigen Händen ist! 

Meine Freundin hat das Problem auch.


----------



## Bader1 (15. September 2009)

Hab das gleiche Problem auch.


----------



## Haxxor321 (15. September 2009)

Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal gucken obs auf meinem Lappy läuft ^^


----------



## Bader1 (15. September 2009)

Wäre wirklich nett wenn jemand bei dems geht CrashRpt.dll zum download stellen würde.

Naja ich deinstalliers mal und ziehs mir neu drauf...


----------



## Flecto (15. September 2009)

Wäre echt nett wenn einer die datei hier zum Download anbieten würde


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Wäre wirklich nett wenn jemand bei dems geht CrashRpt.dll zum download stellen würde.



Jepp, wäre super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Habe das selbe Problem. 

LG
Dina


----------



## Wantedchief (15. September 2009)

also ich hab die datei von nem freund bekommen bei dem es geht und zack der nächste error "Es is ein schwerwiegender Fehler aufgetreten das spiel wird beendet....bla bla"

also schätze mal da is was schärwiegenderes dahinter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (15. September 2009)

Kann mir wär vlt pls nen Link schicken wo ich das gesamte Game downloaden kann?


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Kann mir wär vlt pls nen Link schicken wo ich das gesamte Game downloaden kann?



http://frogster.vo.llnwd.net/o9/FOGDownloa..._2_1_0_1871.exe

LG
Dina

P.S.: Sind aber 5 GB


----------



## Haxxor321 (15. September 2009)

Ich hab mir die 5GB geladen aber ich hab einfach nur 5 .bin Datein wie kann ich die installieren ? Da ist keine exe oder sonst was dabei


----------



## PSlayer (15. September 2009)

Haxxor321 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die 5GB geladen aber ich hab einfach nur 5 .bin Datein wie kann ich die installieren ? Da ist keine exe oder sonst was dabei



Dann ist wohl was schief gelaufen, da sollte eine .exe sein. Musst entweder neu runterladen oder jemand gibt dir die .exe.


----------



## LyrexX (15. September 2009)

lol ihr wisst das die crashrpt.dll ne windoof datei is ne einfach http://www.dll-datei.de/crashrpt.dll,536 runterladen und in den system ordner rein (oder system32 weiß nich genau)


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

Haxxor321 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die 5GB geladen aber ich hab einfach nur 5 .bin Datein wie kann ich die installieren ? Da ist keine exe oder sonst was dabei



Hmm, bei mir läd der auch nur die 5 Dateien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Normalerweise müsste noch eine *.exe dazu kommen. Ich dachte, die kommt evtl. zum Schluss, oder so.

Naja, wenn alles gut läuft, und der Mann am Postschalter gut gelaunt ist, kann ich die Box noch heute raus holen, ansonsten erst morgen.

Habe wenig lust, von der alten Box Version aus zu patchen, habe aktuell leider nur 1000er DSL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG
Dina


----------



## Haxxor321 (15. September 2009)

Ne also ne exe war bei mir nich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch keine cue zum mounten oder sowas .. 
Hmm ja wenns bei einem geklappt hat ware das echt super wenn der die .exe hoch laden könnte


----------



## Isendra (15. September 2009)

hab genau die gleiche fehlermeldung gekriegt...

ich will aber den client ned nochma installieren..... das dauert 2 tage bei mir wahrscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal sehen ob ich "CrashRpt.dll" irgendwo herkriege........


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

LyrexX schrieb:


> lol ihr wisst das die crashrpt.dll ne windoof datei is ne einfach http://www.dll-datei.de/crashrpt.dll,536 runterladen und in den system ordner rein (oder system32 weiß nich genau)



Das ist ne Datei im RoM-Odner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jedenfalls habe ich da eine, die so heisst ^^

LG
Dina


----------



## SecretSin (15. September 2009)

ich hab nun des problem,
des ich zwar ins spiel reinkomme,
aber extrem viele fehler habe
und einige sachen bei mir gar nicht angezeigt
werden....bei freund funktionieren die sachen
die bei mir nicht gehen aber....

was kann ich tun?
neu downloaden?


----------



## Isendra (15. September 2009)

also bei mir gehts jetzt... hab mir von nem bekannten ne funktionierende datei schicken lassen^^


----------



## Flecto (15. September 2009)

stell die mal zum download hier rein bitte


----------



## Urool (15. September 2009)

das wär sehr sehr toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cetos (15. September 2009)

Dinant schrieb:


> Jepp, wäre super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Siehe Anhang, da ist meine.



Dinant schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Naja, wenn alles gut läuft, und der Mann am Postschalter gut gelaunt ist, kann ich die Box noch heute raus holen, ansonsten erst morgen.
> 
> ...



Die vermeindliche Chapter II Box beinhaltet aber auch nicht annähernd die aktuelle Version.
Auf der DVD ist wohl nur Version 1850 drauf, also wirst du ums Patchen nicht herum kommen.

Gruss


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

Cetos schrieb:


> Die vermeindliche Chapter II Box beinhaltet aber auch nicht annähernd die aktuelle Version.
> Auf der DVD ist wohl nur Version 1850 drauf, also wirst du ums Patchen nicht herum kommen.
> 
> Gruss



Weiß ich doch, ist aber immer noch viel, viel besser, als das Patchen von der Version aus, die auf der alten Box ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG
Dina

P.S.: Vielen Dank, dass du die Datei hoch geladen hast, ich werde es damit mal probieren.


----------



## Flecto (15. September 2009)

Endlich kann ich den Launcher wieder öffnen

Dank Cetos


----------



## Haxxor321 (15. September 2009)

ich hab die CrashRpt mal rein gepackt. Jetzt komm ich bis in den Luncher kann auch auf Spiel starten klicken dann öffnet es sich kurz aber es bleibt schwarz und dann kommt n Crical Error


----------



## Urool (15. September 2009)

funktioniert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zumindest startet der client 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

Nun bekomme ich

"Ein kritischer Fehler ist aufgetreten...."


LG
Dina


----------



## PSlayer (15. September 2009)

Haxxor321 schrieb:


> ich hab die CrashRpt mal rein gepackt. Jetzt komm ich bis in den Luncher kann auch auf Spiel starten klicken dann öffnet es sich kurz aber es bleibt schwarz und dann kommt n Crical Error




Da muss man wohl beachten auf welchem OS der Cleint läuft, von der du die CrashRpt hast.
Wenn die mit deinem OS nicht übereinstimmt kannst du es auch nicht benutzen.


----------



## Flecto (15. September 2009)

Zu früh gefreut

hab einen Schwarzen bildschirm und einen Error wenn ich starte


----------



## Haxxor321 (15. September 2009)

Hat einer die CrashRpt.dll für Windows 7 ?


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

PSlayer schrieb:


> Da muss man wohl beachten auf welchem OS der Cleint läuft, von der du die CrashRpt hast.
> Wenn die mit deinem OS nicht übereinstimmt kannst du es auch nicht benutzen.



Mist ...

hier hat nicht zufällig jemand, Win 7 Professional, 64-Bit auf englisch, bei dem RoM läuft ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yatari (15. September 2009)

hätte jemand auch eine für vista? bzw win 7 dürfte ja das selbe sein


----------



## Flecto (15. September 2009)

brauch auch die für vista


----------



## Isendra (15. September 2009)

schwarzer bilödschirm und critical error ..... auch bei mir....


-.-


langsam werd ich echt sauer


----------



## Srerk (15. September 2009)

Bei mir downloadet und downloadet der immer weiter, bin inzwischen bei 394%  Download und 227% Update, auch wenn ich neustarte ändert sich daran nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxor321 (15. September 2009)

hm komisch auf meinem Lappy läuft RoM ^^


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

Srerk schrieb:


> Bei mir downloadet und downloadet der immer weiter, bin inzwischen bei 394%  Download und 227% Update, auch wenn ich neustarte ändert sich daran nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Patch-Datei aus dem RoM-Ordner löschen, und neu patchen, hat bei mir geholfen, zumindest rein oberflächlich.... ins Spiel komme ich ja trotzdem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Haxxor: Welches Betriebssystem?


----------



## Haxxor321 (15. September 2009)

Aufm Lappy hab ich XP


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

Haxxor321 schrieb:


> Aufm Lappy hab ich XP



schade

... ich finde es übrigens ziemlich traurig, dass man bei Frogster aktuell nichts erreichen kann... auf der Homepage kann man nur den Clienten downloaden, gucken was Chapter II bringt und (ganz, ganz wichtig) Diamanten aufladen, ...

... kein Forum, kein Link zum Support, nix *grummel*

LG
Dina


----------



## Yatari (15. September 2009)

hat RoM vlt.  ne Supportseite oderso?


----------



## Isendra (15. September 2009)

also ich hab jetzt rom komplett deinst.....

und jetzt instal ich das mal neu mit hilfe der cd aus der box...

mal sehen obs dann läuft...


----------



## AllYouCanEat (15. September 2009)

Yatari schrieb:


> hat RoM vlt.  ne Supportseite oderso?



Ja, aber die is zur Zeit nicht erreichbar wegen Launch on Chapter 2. Mann erreicht nur die Launch-Seite http://www.runesofmagic.com/de/index.html.


Dank der hier geposteten .dll startet immerhin schon mal der Client. Doch dann kommt auch bei mir der krit. Error ...


----------



## PSlayer (15. September 2009)

Haxxor321 schrieb:


> Aufm Lappy hab ich XP



Kannst du dann deine CrashRpt hochladen ich hab auch XP


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

AllYouCanEat schrieb:


> Ja, aber die is zur Zeit nicht erreichbar wegen Launch on Chapter 2. Mann erreicht nur die Launch-Seite http://www.runesofmagic.com/de/index.html.
> 
> 
> Dank der hier geposteten .dll startet immerhin schon mal der Client. Doch dann kommt auch bei mir der krit. Error ...



Über die launcher.exe konnte man den auch schon vorher starten. Ging nur über die Client.exe nicht. War bei mir jedenfalls so


----------



## Haxxor321 (15. September 2009)

Die müsste doch schon hochgeladen sein guck mal auf Seite 2
hab meinen Lappy schon wieder aus gemacht und inne Tasche gepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isendra (15. September 2009)

Yatari schrieb:


> hat RoM vlt. ne Supportseite oderso?




support@runesofmagic.com

hat silberfuchs auf facebook gepostet


----------



## PvtJoker (15. September 2009)

Isendra schrieb:


> also ich hab jetzt rom komplett deinst.....
> 
> und jetzt instal ich das mal neu mit hilfe der cd aus der box...
> 
> mal sehen obs dann läuft...




will dir jetzt dem "Spass" am installieren nicht verderben. Hab ich auch schon gemacht, funktioniert auch nicht.


----------



## AllYouCanEat (15. September 2009)

Dinant schrieb:


> Über die launcher.exe konnte man den auch schon vorher starten. Ging nur über die Client.exe nicht. War bei mir jedenfalls so



Ja stimmt, aber jetzt startet das Spiel zumindest für 2 Sek. ; ).


----------



## Isendra (15. September 2009)

PvtJoker schrieb:


> will dir jetzt dem "Spass" am installieren nicht verderben. Hab ich auch schon gemacht, funktioniert auch nicht.




na toll -.-


----------



## Yatari (15. September 2009)

Isendra schrieb:


> support@runesofmagic.com
> 
> hat silberfuchs auf facebook gepostet



wer ist silberfuchs?wenn ich fragen darf^^


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

AllYouCanEat schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, aber jetzt startet das Spiel zumindest für 2 Sek. ; ).



ROFL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wo du recht hast, hast du recht *g*


----------



## Isendra (15. September 2009)

Yatari schrieb:


> wer ist silberfuchs?wenn ich fragen darf^^




schon mal die offizielle RoM-HP beuscht und geguckt wer immer die news postet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Yatari (15. September 2009)

Isendra schrieb:


> schon mal die offizielle RoM-HP beuscht und geguckt wer immer die news postet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nö eig. nicht^^ bin ja nur RoM Spieler bis Aion kommt^^


----------



## Xami (15. September 2009)

Man muss sogar komplett deinstallieren und nur den neuen Clienten aufspielen, soweit ich weiß. 
Sonst hagelts Fehlermeldungen...


----------



## WhiteBehrchen (15. September 2009)

Ich brauche die CrashRpt.dll für Vista, hat eine funktionierende?


----------



## AllYouCanEat (15. September 2009)

Hey, die normale Rom-Homepage is wieder online, mit Forum ...

edit: nur die HP, der Link aufs Forum führt leider nur zur Hauptseite


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

Ich habe nun mal eine Mail an den Support geschrieben, mal schauen, ob da eine Antwort kommt


----------



## Isendra (15. September 2009)

bin grad beim neu installieren^^

das installn ging schnell.. dafür dauert das patchen jetzt schon ewig^^

ich hoffe es hilft was...


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

Isendra schrieb:


> bin grad beim neu installieren^^
> 
> das installn ging schnell.. dafür dauert das patchen jetzt schon ewig^^
> 
> ich hoffe es hilft was...



Ich drücke dir die Daumen, um 18:00 werde ich mal zu unserer Post fahren und hoffen, dass ich das Päckchen mit der Box bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Parallel lasse ich den Download des neuen Clients laufen und warte auf eine Antwort vom Support... irgendwas muss doch klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PvtJoker (15. September 2009)

ich bin jetzt auch mal gespannt ob ich ne antwort vom Support bekomme. 
Das muss doch irgendwie zu beheben sein.


----------



## Isendra (15. September 2009)

ja... wir kriegen das alle sicher hin.... 

einfach positiv denken........ positiv denken.... positiv denken *einred* 
xD


ne im ernst... wenn das jetzt immer noch ned funktioniert nach dem installen dann krieg ich echt ne krise....


----------



## seanbuddha (15. September 2009)

Bei mir funktioniert das Spiel auch nich -.-. Forum geht bei mir jetzt aber wieder ^^


----------



## AllYouCanEat (15. September 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert das Spiel auch nich -.-. Forum geht bei mir jetzt aber wieder ^^



Jo, Forum is wieder online. Die ersten Threads zum Thema "Crashrpt.dll" tauchen langsam auf. Mal schaun wie lange wir auf ne offizielle Antwort warten müssen.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. September 2009)

Es gibt die erste offizielle Antwort von silberfuchs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://forum.runesofmagic.com/showthread.p...7956#post947956


----------



## AllYouCanEat (15. September 2009)

Offizieller CrasRpt.dll Sammelthread im Forum ist online:

http://forum.runesofmagic.com/showthread.p...ed=1#post948010


----------



## Isendra (15. September 2009)

schon gesehen und schon gepostet xD ^^


----------



## Flecto (15. September 2009)

ich kann mich im forum nicht einloggen der sagt immer daten sind falsch


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

Na zumindest arbeiten sie schon mal dran... hoffentlich nützt es was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*ganz doll Daumen drück*


----------



## Isendra (15. September 2009)

Dinant schrieb:


> Na zumindest arbeiten sie schon mal dran... hoffentlich nützt es was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hab deinen beitrag schon gelesen^^


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

Isendra schrieb:


> hab deinen beitrag schon gelesen^^



Ich steh ja auch gleich ganz oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.: Schon ganze 10% vom neuen Client geladen *umkipp* Das kann ja noch ewig dauern


----------



## Isendra (15. September 2009)

bei mir sinds 89% vom patch...

mit der DVD ging der client total schnell^^




edit: ist das nur bei mir so oder ist der sammelthread weg????


----------



## WhiteBehrchen (15. September 2009)

Jetzt kann ich den Link zum Sammellink net mehr öffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

Isendra schrieb:


> bei mir sinds 89% vom patch...
> 
> mit der DVD ging der client total schnell^^
> 
> ...



Dann hast es ja bald geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Musst dann unbedingt berichten, ob es was gebracht hat.


----------



## AllYouCanEat (15. September 2009)

WhiteBehrchen schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich den Link zum Sammellink net mehr öffnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo der alte is iwie weg, gibt n neuen http://forum.runesofmagic.com/showthread.php?t=85420


----------



## Isendra (15. September 2009)

Dinant schrieb:


> Dann hast es ja bald geschafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




97% 

und ja mach ich^^


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

WhiteBehrchen schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich den Link zum Sammellink net mehr öffnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibt nen neuen: http://forum.runesofmagic.com/showthread.p...ed=1#post948334

Warum auch immer


----------



## AllYouCanEat (15. September 2009)

Dinant schrieb:


> Gibt nen neuen: http://forum.runesofmagic.com/showthread.p...ed=1#post948334
> 
> Warum auch immer



wurde schon gepostet ; )


----------



## Isendra (15. September 2009)

so....

alles fertig... und jetzt wieder der dll fehler


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

AllYouCanEat schrieb:


> wurde schon gepostet ; )



Jo, aber da das Laden einer Seite bei mir momentan auch gern mal 2 Minuten übersteigt, wegen des Downloads im Hintergrund, haben sich die Posts überschnitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

Isendra schrieb:


> so....
> 
> alles fertig... und jetzt wieder der dll fehler



Na super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isendra (15. September 2009)

Dinant schrieb:


> Na super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bevor ich den dll error jetzt wieder mit eretzen der datei behebe warte ich mal auf die ergebnisse in dem thread...

weil ich bin mir zu 99,9% sicher dass nach dem dll eroor wieder der critical error auftreten wird....


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

Isendra schrieb:


> bevor ich den dll error jetzt wieder mit eretzen der datei behebe warte ich mal auf die ergebnisse in dem thread...
> 
> weil ich bin mir zu 99,9% sicher dass nach dem dll eroor wieder der critical error auftreten wird....



Jo, das fürchte ich auch


----------



## Isendra (15. September 2009)

so.... jetzt hab ich mal nen ziemlich langen beitrag im sammelthread geschrieben der zwar eigentlich OT ist aber ich werd langsam ungeduldig xD


ich bin im forum btw Wolvegirl6^^


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

Isendra schrieb:


> ich bin im forum btw Wolvegirl6^^



Hab ich mir fast gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde es auch ziemlich ärgerlich. Ich hoffe da passiert noch was. Wenn wenigstens eine Neuinstallation was bringen würde, aber so?

Würde mir zumindest ein Lebenszeichen von den "Offiziellen" wünschen. Fehlersuche in Programmen kann elendig sein, das weiß ich auch, aber ein paar Tipps, wodran es liegen könnte wäre super. Bei anderen läuft es ja auch.

LG
Dina


----------



## Isendra (15. September 2009)

Dinant schrieb:


> Hab ich mir fast gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja genau das hab ich versucht in meinem OT beitrag zu sagen^^


----------



## Dinant (15. September 2009)

Isendra schrieb:


> ja genau das hab ich versucht in meinem OT beitrag zu sagen^^



Auch, wenn es wahrscheinlich nichts bringt, installiere ich doch noch mal neu... Habe die Box nun auch... Hab ja sonst nicht viel zu tun und bis mal was sinnvolles von den Offiziellen kommt, kann wohl noch dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isendra (15. September 2009)

Dinant schrieb:


> Auch, wenn es wahrscheinlich nichts bringt, installiere ich doch noch mal neu... Habe die Box nun auch... Hab ja sonst nicht viel zu tun und bis mal was sinnvolles von den Offiziellen kommt, kann wohl noch dauern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich versuch jetzt nochmal neu zu patchen....


aber irgendwie fehlt mir was bei wbd und fdb ..... mal sehen ob es trotzdem hilft -.-


----------



## AllYouCanEat (15. September 2009)

Mit fortschreitender Stunde schwindet die Hoffnung auf eine baldige Lösung . . .

Nein im ernst, des wird heut nix mehr. Wenn man sich so die Zahl der Beiträge im offiziellen "crasrpt.dll" Sammelthread mal anschaut, sinds im Verhältnis gesehen gar nicht soviel Leute, die von dem Fehler betroffen sind. Da werden die auch nich alles was sie haben an dieses eine Problem setzen . . .

Blöd für uns würd ich sagen . . .


----------



## Isendra (15. September 2009)

AllYouCanEat schrieb:


> Mit fortschreitender Stunde schwindet die Hoffnung auf eine baldige Lösung . . .
> 
> Nein im ernst, des wird heut nix mehr. Wenn man sich so die Zahl der Beiträge im offiziellen "crasrpt.dll" Sammelthread mal anschaut, sinds im Verhältnis gesehen gar nicht soviel Leute, die von dem Fehler betroffen sind. Da werden die auch nich alles was sie haben an dieses eine Problem setzen . . .
> 
> Blöd für uns würd ich sagen . . .




ja..... ich bin grade voll sauer..... nicht mal das kriegen sie hin -.-


----------



## hirnhonk (15. September 2009)

Moinsen

Also ich hab das update hinter mir. Nun konnte ich schon mal nen druiden erstellen. aber nach kurzer zeit kammen critical errors erst bei dem char aber erst nach 1 min. Nun Aber schon nachdem ich mit einem charakter mich einloggen möchte.

Was kann ich tun?? bitte um Antwort


----------



## Skaterdater (15. September 2009)

Hey, bei mir steht sowas ähnliches dran, anstatt "SetSring" steht bei mir "SetAutoSavePath" wurde in dll.... bla bla 
was kann ich machen?

Und, muss ich mir eig die 2. Dvd kaufen RoM Chapter II??

Ich brauche dringend hilfe =(

Hab RoM erst einen Tag zocken können, dann kam der chapterII patch =(
Hab mich so gefreut RoM zu zocken, und nun die beschi**** meldung -.- find ich nicht fair xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schwertfisch07 (15. September 2009)

Ich sag nur: FROGSTER...


Die haben damals schon Bounty Bay Online kaputt bekommen und sich einen Dreck um die Community gekümmert, sich stattdessen nur noch auf RoM konzentriert.

Wenn das jetzt auch bei RoM wieder anfängt, sollte man sich fragen, welches Großprojekt sie jetzt schon wieder im Auge haben.


----------



## Jesse Custer (15. September 2009)

tja, ich hatte kein problem mitm updaten und starten...eigentlich noch nie...vielleicht liegts dann doch nicht an Frogster?...würde mir zumindest mal  zu denken geben...viele, bei denen es funktioniert, die sagen halt nix aber ich wollts einfach nur loswerden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spaceace (16. September 2009)

guten abend zusammen...
um mich gleich von anfang an zu entschuldigen.. ich habe nicht alle seiten durchgelesen hier,
aber im offiziellen rom forum mitgelesen.. (leider kann ich mich da nicht einloggen?!?), und gehe jetzt auch gleich schlafen...

ich hatte heute die gleichen probleme mit patchen... die selben fehlermeldungen beim grossen patch und danach
beim starten des spiels..

daraufhin habe ich mir von der rom seite den aktuellen client gezogen (ca 5gb : Runes_of_Magic_2.1.0.1871), rom deinstalliert, registry cleaner zur sicherheit darüber geschickt, anschliessend die client installation durchgeführt, den letzten patch (patch_2.1.0.1871.en_2.1.0.1885.en.exe) manuell eingespielt, getestet  ---> keine probleme mehr!

wenn man eine einigermassen brauchbare dsl leitung besitzt ist das meiner meinung nach eindeutig der schnellere und effizientere weg...

leider habe ich nur mein eigenes system als referenz.. dh ich kann leider nicht sagen ob das bei euch hilft, dachte mir jedoch ich schreibe mal meine erfarungen hier dazu...


gute nacht und gruss ;-)


----------



## Jesse Custer (16. September 2009)

an den systemen wirds wahrscheinlich öfters liegen weils eben unzählige hardwarekombis gibt...ich hatte bisher meistens glück bzw. konnten meine probs, wenn ich welche hatte, meistens mit mehrfachem starten und beenden des spiels/updaters beheben konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirnhonk (16. September 2009)

Jesse schrieb:


> tja, ich hatte kein problem mitm updaten und starten...eigentlich noch nie...vielleicht liegts dann doch nicht an Frogster?...würde mir zumindest mal  zu denken geben...viele, bei denen es funktioniert, die sagen halt nix aber ich wollts einfach nur loswerden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mmh was willst du uns damit sagen?? 
Man kann doch verlangen bzw erwarten wenn man den Rom Laucher startet und er aktuallisiert das Spiel das es 100% funzt und nicht erst noch zich mio andere varianten probiert bis es funzt^^


----------



## Darkprincess (16. September 2009)

Mhh ich hatte das Prob auch...probierte alles von A-Z.Letztendlich deinstallierte ich es und zog direkt von der ROM seite den aktuellen Clienten und seit dem geht es Problemlos.


----------



## jeid (16. September 2009)

Also ich hatte als ich gestern gegen 19:30 von der Arbeit kam den Patch auf den alten client gestartet. es hat zwar bis kurz nach 23:00 Uhr gedauert, aber dafür läuft mein ROM problemlos.


----------



## Dinant (16. September 2009)

Bei mir läuft es seit heute Morgen auch endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe meine alte Version zurückgepatcht (auf die Version von Montag), und dann die beiden neuen Updates manuell runter geladen und installiert (also nicht über den Client).


@Jesse: Ich hatte auch noch nie Probleme, weder bei RoM (nicht mal den zu der Zeit doch recht weit verbreiteten Upload-Error), noch mit anderen Spielen. Und da es nun, ohne dass ich mein System verändert habe, anstandtslos läuft, schließe ich mal aus, dass der Fehler bei mir lag. 
So wie es aussieht, wurden beim Updaten nicht alle Dateien aktualisiert, bzw nicht vollständig entpackt. Bei vielen fehlten Dateien in den Ordnern fdb und wdb (bei mir fehlten 10 Dateien).

LG
Dina


----------



## Cayne321 (19. September 2009)

Hey 

Ich habe folgendes Problem


Der Download lädt bei mir über 100%

allerdings läuft das update auch weiter, was noch nicht bei 100% ist


Ist das normal?

danke für eure hilfe


----------

